# Tech Ya!



## Cburg (Feb 4, 2015)

That is the motto of my Student Tech team. I have been in this field for more years than I want to admit and I just found you. This old Dog learned something New today ...

The reason I am here is to try to find information about our Movers.

Legend 5000x. We have 2. only one is working. While these are old units I know for a fact that they have less than 100 hours on them. The problem is that the DMX signal does not appear to be getting to the unit. By that I mean that the DMX led does not come on and the mover does not respond. I can plug the DMX line into the other unit and it works fine so the problem is in the broken unit.

Of course Chauvet was they usually non-helpful selves saying the unit was discontinued. I have the User manual but I would love to fine either the service manual and/or schematic.

I read here that this unit is the same as an Obey 5, so I will begin to look there also.

Does anyone here have a service manual or Schematic for these Units? Or any idea what I can try? I see a 8pin dip chip in a mounting socket on the PCB near the display board. I am thinking it is in a socket for a reason as it may be a buffer or Opto or other protection device. That is why I was look for the schematic.

Well Thanks for reading this far, Thanks for any help (or Light) you can shed on this problem
Thanks For being here!


----------



## TheaterEd (Feb 5, 2015)

Welcome to the Booth Cburg!

I would recommend you re-post your question under the lighting forum. Most of the lighting guys don't stop by the New Member Board.


----------



## Ben Dickmann (Feb 5, 2015)

Cburg,
Please check your PM's.

----------------------------------
Ben Dickmann
Product Manager
Chauvet Professional


----------



## Cburg (Mar 5, 2015)

I wanted to reply to my thread as I want to keep the record up to date for anyone who may read this thread during a search.

I want to say thank you to Ben Dickmann from Chauvet Lighting, He was very helpful to me and helped me find a solution to the problems I listed in my first post. As A result I was able to repair the fixture and have it up and moving. The cost of the repair was about $3.00. 

Again my opinion Of Chauvet has changed back to what it was years ago. People make a company more then the products. Ben is an example that shows that Chauvet is a company with people who try to help.

Thank You Ben! and thanks to ControlBooth for being here to lead the way!

Cburg


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 7, 2015)

Cburg said:


> Again my opinion Of Chauvet has changed back to what it was years ago. People make a company more then the products. Ben is an example that shows that Chauvet is a company with people who try to help.



Cburg Back in November at LDI I had a 10 minute conversation with Berenice Chauvet in regards to them renewing advertising here on CB. I was amazed by her and and the things she said about what we do here at CB. To have a top industry executive thanking me, you, and the rest of the CB community for what we do here, left me speechless. I was _this close_ to getting misty eyed as she talked. Cburg, I don't know what your previous experiences were with Chauvet, but I assure you there are some REALLY good people over there, starting right at the top. The Chauvet family believes in education, in teaching, in helping each other out, in inspiring people to fall in love with tech theater. With guys like CB regulars @Ford Sellers and @Ben Dickmann and good old Jim "Jim on light" Hutchinson over there. There are some really good people working at Chauvet these days and I'm proud to call some of them friends. Your new opinion of the company could not be more accurate. I don't care if you like Chauvet products or not, they are a company full of really good people and that means a lot. 

...and as long as we are on the topic, I want to point out that ETC and Apollo are also companies filled with AMAZINGLY good people who also care about things we value here on CB. It's truly inspiring to me the way that Chauvet, ETC, and Apollo support and believe in the CB mission.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 19, 2015)

gafftaper said:


> Cburg Back in November at LDI I had a 10 minute conversation with Berenice Chauvet in regards to them renewing advertising here on CB. I was amazed by her and and the things she said about what we do here at CB. To have a top industry executive thanking me, you, and the rest of the CB community for what we do here, left me speechless. I was _this close_ to getting misty eyed as she talked. Cburg, I don't know what your previous experiences were with Chauvet, but I assure you there are some REALLY good people over there, starting right at the top. The Chauvet family believes in education, in teaching, in helping each other out, in inspiring people to fall in love with tech theater. With guys like CB regulars @Ford Sellers and @Ben Dickmann and good old Jim "Jim on light" Hutchinson over there. There are some really good people working at Chauvet these days and I'm proud to call some of them friends. Your new opinion of the company could not be more accurate. I don't care if you like Chauvet products or not, they are a company full of really good people and that means a lot.
> 
> ...and as long as we are on the topic, I want to point out that ETC and Apollo are also companies filled with AMAZINGLY good people who also care about things we value here on CB. It's truly inspiring to me the way that Chauvet, ETC, and Apollo support and believe in the CB mission.



Amen to that gafftaper! The people really do make the company! I am much more likely to buy and support products and services from companies with good people who treat you right. Attitude is everything I think, "we're all in this together" in my eyes.

Im really pleased that you managed to find a quick and cheap solution here on CB. We really do have a great community here I think, and I am happy to welcome you to it.


----------

